# newbie here



## ride2die25 (Jan 16, 2010)

hey guys,
 Im 20 years old and have been out of the gym for a couple years now. through out high school i did nothing but work out and built a nice foundation for my self. however i lost it after i graduated. i did nothing but smoke drink and work. now im working full time and have cut back on the drinking and partying. i became un happy with my body and have decided its time to hit the gym hard. 
 - 5' 10"
 -162lbs
 -Im not sure how to calculate my bf%

I have started to look into sustanon 250. As i am still researching the product i am looking to make a decision next week friday as that is pay day. really what i want to know is if its right for me. i have obtained a gut that i cant stand looking at and i am skinny EVERYWHERE else. i always had a hard time bulking up. A personal trainer that i used a couple years back recommended it to me. Any ideas? i am also looking for things i should use with it. proteins, creatines, things to help with the estrogen? One more thing. i was told a $300 purchase of this sustanon will last 12 weeks. sound right??? ANY IDEAS OR COMMENTS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS GUYS! if possible send to my email bwishnoff56@gmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

ride2die25 welcome to IM! 

You can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.


----------

